# Sibelius 7.1.2 available (now supports Windows XP)



## ScoringFilm (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/news/everyt ... us+Blog%29

Seems like they listened to their customers and now support Windows XP again - very refreshing!

Justin


----------

